# vintage O scale passenger car kits



## tpbrower (Aug 13, 2010)

I just picked up a huge collection of 225 vintage O scale passenger car kits. I havn't been able to find out much information on a set of 15 Milwaukee Road Olympian Hiawatha kits and a set of 24 BC Boxcar Ken kits. I'm a new member so any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Tpbrower, welcome to the forum! That is one huge collection. It might be helpful if you gave us some idea of the type of information you are looking for---I can't tell if you're after sources for repair parts or a assembly instructions. I don't run O gauge, but many here do---perhaps you could ask some specific questions?


----------

